# squatting 3 times a week?



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/

this routine was recommended by someone on another thread (i forget who).

Surely squatting 3 times a week is too much squatting...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i only work legs once aweek which includes squat, i find since there the biggest muscle it takes longer to heal up


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

all depends on the person and an array of other factors

some people grow from leg training once a fortnight, some benefit from 3 times a week.

you will never know unless you try. provided you are sleeping and eating enough at the same time, trying 3 times a week cant be that detrimental IMO

just make sure you dont end up injuring yourself


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i only work legs once aweek which includes squat, i find since there the biggest muscle it takes longer to heal up


Yeah I was thinking no more than once every 5 days but i dont get if this routine is shiit or not then


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeh Like Barsnack - If you can do squats 3 times a week you are either

1 - Not doing them properly or to the right intensity

2 - In awesome condition to the point its nigh on impossible to reach your point of failure


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

I do stronglifts 3 times a week. Have done for over a year.

Progressed well on it and my legs (and ass) are pretty big. But no, nothing wrong with squatting 3 times a week. As long as the weight on the bar is increasing.


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

hsmann87 said:


> all depends on the person and an array of other factors
> 
> some people grow from leg training once a fortnight, some benefit from 3 times a week.
> 
> ...


Okay thanks for the advice


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

Getting some mixed opinions but i suppose its all about what works best for different people


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Stronglifts is a program to increase strength.

You don't go to failure everytime you squat. (After a few workouts, you wouldn't be able to walk)

You add weight each session/week in order to get stronger.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

For pure bodybuilding purposes 3x a week may be too much. However for pure strength gains 3x a week may be useful. I trained for maximal strength with deeds, squats and ply lifts for a few months and I did squat 3x a week. My squat did shoot up however my right knee was in agony. Maybe having a high,medium,low day would be appropiate? I was going heavy every time which I believe was too much for the knees.

Look at ply litters squat, snatch, clean and jerk etc...multiple times a week, multiple times a day.

It depends on what your goals are whether 3x a week is too much!


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

varn01 said:


> For pure bodybuilding purposes 3x a week may be too much. However for pure strength gains 3x a week may be useful. I trained for maximal strength with deeds, squats and ply lifts for a few months and I did squat 3x a week. My squat did shoot up however my right knee was in agony. Maybe having a high,medium,low day would be appropiate? I was going heavy every time which I believe was too much for the knees.
> 
> Look at ply litters squat, snatch, clean and jerk etc...multiple times a week, multiple times a day.
> 
> It depends on what your goals are whether 3x a week is too much!


Well I am pretty much starting from scratch and im trying to bulk heavily (hardgainer). So im under the impression the best thing to do is work on strength first and then whatever else later...


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Agreed, for bodybuilding purposes it's to much.

For strength purposes you want to hit it probably every 72-96 hours. But in those circumstances your not training for hypertrophy (or indead training to failure), your training for greater neuromuscular efficiency and skill with the movement as well as CNS adaptation.

Oly lifters for example generally train some type of squat 5 days a week, but all with sub-maximal weights.


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

Aftershock said:


> Agreed, for bodybuilding purposes it's to much.
> 
> For strength purposes you want to hit it probably every 72-96 hours. But in those circumstances your not training for hypertrophy (or indead training to failure), your training for greater neuromuscular efficiency and skill with the movement as well as CNS adaptation.
> 
> Oly lifters for example generally train some type of squat 5 days a week, but all with sub-maximal weights.


Right okay. My aim is to add mass but i get the impression if I go for strength first then i will be able to more efficiently add mass later..?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

cant believe some of the comments re squatting 3x is too much and its going to kill you or omg you squat that many times and aliens will suck your brains out... your BRAAAAAIIIINNNNNs.... jebus on a harley... first as has been pointed out by some of the more experienced (by this I mean with the program or similar program) people 3x a week is not a problem using the theories and practices of this type of program... its designed for strength and not for repping to failure... you follow the program and its guaranteed to work... I follow madcow and have done ok (squats 140kg up to 210, bench from 80 to 122.5 and deadlifts 180 to 260) squatting 3x a week... its a heavy, light, heavy type of routine and I find it to be pretty good and feels ok... moreover I will be making more gains in the coming weeks to aim for a 250,140,300 lift in a powerlifting meet come sept... it works if you want strenght (and it will allow some mass gain but its not primarily set up for that) then do it...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

JohnEvo said:


> Right okay. My aim is to add mass but i get the impression if I go for strength first then i will be able to more efficiently add mass later..?


the thing is you eat well on this program you should also mate mass gains... not the huge ones you might make on a more hypertrophic program but you just might too...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

JohnEvo said:


> Surely squatting 3 times a week is too much squatting...


No such thing!

Its doable, especially if your using sub max weights. I did it for a couple of years before the weights got a bit much and then did a squat only routine which was 4x's/week but no other lifting atall. worked wonders for my squat actually.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

You need to be ubber fit and have the correct regime in place to support doing Squats so many times a week, not sure it beats going to failure so more for lifters than BBers as the name suggests stronglifts


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i can sometimes feel legs aching 2days after squats if i have gone heavy i would not fancy squatting again while still aching


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

I do the 5x5 routine and Squat on Mon Wed & Fri. The thing to consider is that when I started I was doing them once per week at around 100kg. But as recommended when I started this I went back to 70kg. I add 2.5kg every session and am currently back up to 85kg. I know I can lift more but its about following the program. I cant comment on how I'll be in a months time, I'll tell you then! It's also worth pointing out that they should be done using an olympic bar.


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

JawD said:


> I do the 5x5 routine and Squat on Mon Wed & Fri. The thing to consider is that when I started I was doing them once per week at around 100kg. But as recommended when I started this I went back to 70kg. I add 2.5kg every session and am currently back up to 85kg. I know I can lift more but its about following the program. I cant comment on how I'll be in a months time, I'll tell you then! It's also worth pointing out that they should be done using an olympic bar.


Will it make much difference if i dont use an olympic bar??


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

JohnEvo said:


> http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/
> 
> this routine was recommended by someone on another thread (i forget who).
> 
> Surely squatting 3 times a week is too much squatting...


Also depends how much you put in to them to..


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Depends. If you are using a barbell then no, its just total weight. If you are using dumbells or a machine etc then it would.


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

JawD said:


> Depends. If you are using a barbell then no, its just total weight. If you are using dumbells or a machine etc then it would.


oh right yeah im using a barbell so its ok


----------



## hows_Neil? (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with it. You start at 45lbs and increase it by 5lbs as you go along. Don't start at heavier weights, biggest mistake you'll make!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I squat once every 14 days I usually cant walk right for a week after training them you would have to do 1 day high rep one day med rep 1 day low it would work better for a beginner of powerlifter that knows what he is doing.


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

hows_Neil? said:


> I don't see anything wrong with it. You start at 45lbs and increase it by 5lbs as you go along. Don't start at heavier weights, biggest mistake you'll make!


thanks for pointing out that you only start at 45 lbs, makes it seem much more plausible!


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

SteamRod said:


> I squat once every 14 days I usually cant walk right for a week after training them you would have to do 1 day high rep one day med rep 1 day low it would work better for a beginner of powerlifter that knows what he is doing.


I am a beginner so maybe it would be okay?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

maybe to get the form dialed into you before you put the weight on.

I havent looked at the routine but say do 1X20 the first day then 3X8 the second and 5X5 on the last day dont go to failure just mice and easy once you are happy you can squat and are using a half decent weight just pick one rep range you like from above and go to failure. You should not want/need to do more squats if you are doing it right.


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

SteamRod said:


> maybe to get the form dialed into you before you put the weight on.
> 
> I havent looked at the routine but say do 1X20 the first day then 3X8 the second and 5X5 on the last day dont go to failure just mice and easy once you are happy you can squat and are using a half decent weight just pick one rep range you like from above and go to failure. You should not want/need to do more squats if you are doing it right.


Thanks very much for the advice. can i ask how long youve been training?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi John

If I was you, I would look at Rippetoe's Starting Strength

It's basically the same as stronglifts, but you do 3x5, rather than 5x5

You still squat 3 times/week.

The squat is the king of all lifts. In my opinion, it is also the most technically difficult.


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hi John
> 
> If I was you, I would look at Rippetoe's Starting Strength
> 
> ...


Hi Tassotti, funnily enough I have been doing a lot of reading on Rippetoe's starting strength the last couple of days and have chosen to start that routine as I think it will be a good starting point for me. I know that Rippetoe stresses to not alter the programme at all but I feel like it would be a waste to not train smaller muscle groups for the length of the programme. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I squat everyday, on instruction of physio


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do *no*t fcuk with the program.

You may find that the first few workouts are quite easy, but, believe me, once you start adding weight to the bar, it will be enough.

I trained using just the basic lifts for three months before I added in any assistance exercises, but then I am an out of shape old farrt.

Give that link I posted a good read. There is a whole section on programming. You could also 'acquire' the actual Starting Strength book and dvd. Be a pirate :whistling:


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

Right fair enough I will do as im told for a few months and see how things go. Yeah that link is really good, and yes I will do my best to 'acquire' the book and dvd, all legally of course!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good stuff John.

Get it all sorted, then start a journal on here.

Video your lifts and everyone can take the.......errm...I mean help you with your technique


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Do *no*t fcuk with the program.
> 
> You may find that the first few workouts are quite easy, but, believe me, once you start adding weight to the bar, it will be enough.
> 
> ...


Yeah, what he said!

I have been doing it for 3 months now and am in the middle of a rest period cos I was knackered (specially the legs) but the weights kept going up and I gained mass so it works, don't fcuk with it! I say rest period, I am doing some isolation to churn things up while I recuperate.

I will be back on it once I feel my body can take some more. :thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Tassotti said:


> Do *no*t fcuk with the program.
> 
> You may find that the first few workouts are quite easy, but, believe me, once you start adding weight to the bar, it will be enough.
> 
> ...


Abso-fvcking-lutely do not fvck with the program till you have loads of experience and know what youre doing and how to do it...

for all those sobbing over 3x a week squats, its obvious there is no experience of the program (or any 5x5 style program) for these opinions to be based on... man up get under the bar and try it out...  it does work and it works well... for strength... hypertrophy thats another matter...


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Good stuff John.
> 
> Get it all sorted, then start a journal on here.
> 
> Video your lifts and everyone can take the.......errm...I mean help you with your technique


Hahaa. no one would ever take the pi55 on uk muscle... lol


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

Gazbeast thanks for the info on your experience and the advice.

Greyphantom thanks for the advice, im trying to gain as much size as possible so would you say going for strength first is best, or should I be going for hypertrophy? I'm thinking that by going for strength first, I will have a good foundation for when i finish the programme and start to incoporate the higher reps and isolation moves...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

JohnEvo said:


> Gazbeast thanks for the info on your experience and the advice.
> 
> Greyphantom thanks for the advice, im trying to gain as much size as possible so would you say going for strength first is best, or should I be going for hypertrophy? I'm thinking that by going for strength first, I will have a good foundation for when i finish the programme and start to incoporate the higher reps and isolation moves...


tbh mate if I was starting out again I would do a 5x5 style program... and would run it as long as it worked, gain strength and mass will follow and when you change to a more hypertrophic program it will pay dividends I believe... also eat loads, dont worry about a 6 pack for the moment just worry about puting on mass and getting the strength up, that doesnt mean get fat or fatter in my case  but dont worry about puting on a little fat... if I could start back 20 years ago thats how I would do it...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

JohnEvo said:


> by going for strength first, I will have a good foundation


Exactly right John.

You cannot build a house on a weak foundation!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GOMAD


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm doing Rippetoe's for six months (about half way through) , and then I shall switch to a hypertrophic routine to build muscle. Rippetoes is good for building core strength which as far as I can see has to be the basis of good body building as well as being good in itself, and I've been doing squats three times a week for the last three months increasing the weight slowly over that time without any real issues. As Tassotti has said , the routines are simple , but once the weights start increasing , it's enough!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Also, really concentrate on perfecting your technique on all lifts.

Don't let your ego get in the way of safe lifting.

If you reach a certain weight, and your technique falters, don't increase the weight until you have corrected the form.

Stay injury free!


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

Greyphantom, any reason why you would choose 5x5 rather than starting strength? And yep got my diet in check just need to make sure i stick to it.

Tassotti, this gomad thing is interesting, definitely going to give it a go. And yes I will make sure my form is as perfect as possible.

Greshie, thanks for the advice and information on your experience with starting strength. My plan is similar to yours regarding switching to training for hypertrophy after completing the programme


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

actually mate I should have said any 5x5 style program and that would include stronglifts imo...


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

but why not starting strength?? (just curious)


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Squats 3 times a week makes you mentaly strong also. By Friday when you're walking like John Wayne and you feel like you have been battered with a cricket bat. You look at the bar and you think come on then you f-cker.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

JohnEvo said:


> but why not starting strength?? (just curious)


sorry and this would also include starting strength... they all are generally similar in that they get strength up...


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

Greyphantom said:


> sorry and this would also include starting strength... they all are generally similar in that they get strength up...


Ohhh right sorry I see what you mean now


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

i have been squatting for nearly 7 year religiously. i used to never train legs and ive been doing weights for 11 year now. i know that if you hit legs once a week doing at least 12 sets including 4-5 sets squats performing them correctly with perfect form you will increase strength, its natural and that will be enough coz i know after my leg work out i find i have leg muscle pain for 5-7 days that effects my walking. by doing this you will also increase your own natural testosterone. tom platz explains that in his book. main thing first is dont worry about weight, get the form correct, this can actually take months to master. squat till you drop mate and watch the weight go up and watch the legs grow.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Stronglifts is a program to increase strength.
> 
> You don't go to failure everytime you squat. (After a few workouts, you wouldn't be able to walk)
> 
> You add weight each session/week in order to get stronger.


I have been following stronglifts for a few months now, and I can say it defiantly increases strength as I have gone from squatting 50kg to almost 100kg and I'm only 9.5 stone. Sorry to sort of hijack the thread, but is stronglifts not recommended for a lanky streak of p*ss such as myself who just needs to get bigger?


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

Mr L said:


> I have been following stronglifts for a few months now, and I can say it defiantly increases strength as I have gone from squatting 50kg to almost 100kg and I'm only 9.5 stone. Sorry to sort of hijack the thread, but is stronglifts not recommended for a lanky streak of p*ss such as myself who just needs to get bigger?


Yes it is recommended for people who need to get bigger, especially those that are new to bodybuilding. Although it is primarily used for increasing strength, if you are underweight and just starting out you will see gains in mass aswell. It will provide you with a good foundation to start training primarily for size later on


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

Stronglifts will help you increase in size as long as you are in a calorie surplus, and the weight is going up on the bar.

It has for me (Put on 3 and half stone) in a year and a half...

Im still doing stronglifts, but on a cut at the moment.


----------

